# Chinese Military Fly into Taiwan Airspace



## theHawk (Jan 23, 2021)

That didn’t take long.  China is free to do what it really wants to now, thanks to their Manchurian Candidate stealing the US election.  Hong Kong pro-Democracy protesters being rounded up or exiled, and now the Chinese military is prepping to invade Taiwan.









						Taiwan reports large incursion by China’s air force
					

Taipei says Chinese combat aircraft, including nuclear-capable H-6K bombers and fighter jets, entered its airspace.




					www.aljazeera.com
				




The Xiden Era will most likely be remembered as the time China rose to the top of the world stage, overtaking the US.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 23, 2021)

..yep.....Biden is just like Chamberlain at Munich


----------



## liarintheWH (Jan 23, 2021)

Waiting for the inevitable liberal cheers.

Stupid motherfuckers obviously wanted this.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 23, 2021)

Who cares? Did Taiwan join our "more perfect union"? Did China? Are they contracturally bound by our contract (the constitution) how about Russia? Mexico? Iran? Israel? India? Pakistan? Iraq? Afghanistan?

geezus- where does it end?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jan 23, 2021)

theHawk said:


> That didn’t take long.  China is free to do what it really wants to now, thanks to their Manchurian Candidate stealing the US election.  Hong Kong pro-Democracy protesters being rounded up or exiled, and now the Chinese military is prepping to invade Taiwan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So should we attack China?


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 23, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> So should we attack China?


Neocons would love that!


----------



## theHawk (Jan 23, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > That didn’t take long.  China is free to do what it really wants to now, thanks to their Manchurian Candidate stealing the US election.  Hong Kong pro-Democracy protesters being rounded up or exiled, and now the Chinese military is prepping to invade Taiwan.
> ...


How can we?  People like Biden have spent the last 50 years making sure we are totally dependent on China for our most essential goods.

I just think it’s hilarious that lefties claimed President Trump was an idiot with foreign affairs or “weak on China”.

Biden projects weakness and ineptitude.  It’s going to invite conflict.  Nobody dared cross the Don.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 23, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> Who cares? Did Taiwan join our "more perfect union"? Did China? Are they contracturally bound by our contract (the constitution) how about Russia? Mexico? Iran? Israel? India? Pakistan? Iraq? Afghanistan?
> 
> geezus- where does it end?


Yup, who cares if Communist China takes over more democracies, right?  In fact, let’s reward them with more of our jobs and by buying all their slave labor made goods.  Right?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 23, 2021)

theHawk said:


> That didn’t take long.  China is free to do what it really wants to now, thanks to their Manchurian Candidate stealing the US election.  Hong Kong pro-Democracy protesters being rounded up or exiled, and now the Chinese military is prepping to invade Taiwan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aljazeera? You have got to be kidding!


----------



## theHawk (Jan 23, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > That didn’t take long.  China is free to do what it really wants to now, thanks to their Manchurian Candidate stealing the US election.  Hong Kong pro-Democracy protesters being rounded up or exiled, and now the Chinese military is prepping to invade Taiwan.
> ...


What?  They are ten times better than America’s MSM.  In fact, most of them seem to be ignoring it.









						China sends warplanes into Taiwan’s airspace: report
					

China ramped up its antagonism of Taiwan Saturday by sending 13 warplanes into the island’s airspace, prompting Taiwan to launch missiles to monitor the flights in response. China sent eight …




					www.google.com


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 23, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > That didn’t take long.  China is free to do what it really wants to now, thanks to their Manchurian Candidate stealing the US election.  Hong Kong pro-Democracy protesters being rounded up or exiled, and now the Chinese military is prepping to invade Taiwan.
> ...



There were 12 (count 'em 12) aircraft, most of which were late 1950's era bombers.  That's a "large incursion" way out in international waters.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 23, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



How do you launch missiles to monitor the flights?  Fucking stupid reporting!


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 23, 2021)

theHawk said:


> That didn’t take long.  China is free to do what it really wants to now, thanks to their Manchurian Candidate stealing the US election.  Hong Kong pro-Democracy protesters being rounded up or exiled, and now the Chinese military is prepping to invade Taiwan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe Japan nuclearizes. South Korea has to consider it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jan 23, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Yea because there has been no republican Congress or Presidents for the last 50yrs.



> I just think it’s hilarious that lefties claimed President Trump was an idiot with foreign affairs or “weak on China”.
> 
> Biden projects weakness and ineptitude.  It’s going to invite conflict.  Nobody dared cross the Don.



He was, very weak.  Just ask Putin or Jung.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jan 23, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares? Did Taiwan join our "more perfect union"? Did China? Are they contracturally bound by our contract (the constitution) how about Russia? Mexico? Iran? Israel? India? Pakistan? Iraq? Afghanistan?
> ...



The leftwingers will not be satisfied until we become a satellite of China....they are salivating already regarding how they will use our farmlands to feed their people...with our farmlands they will no longer have to limit the number of babies a chinese family can have.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 23, 2021)

I said months ago China is going to invade Taiwan at some point.  It's not an if; it's a when.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 23, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Yea because there has been no republican Congress or Presidents for the last 50yrs.


Yea, and the majority of them supported stupid trade deals with China that destroyed our manufacturing sector.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 23, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> Who cares?



Everyone should care.  That doesn't mean that we should sacrifice our military and security to stop it from happening or come to their aid if it does, but any freedom loving person should be very concerned when an authoritarian regime invades another nation and essentially enslaves their people.  This is how the Nazis started, a little piece here, a little piece there.  What good is the United Nations?  Isn't this the reason they were created, to stop stuff like this?  The UN should be making it very clear to China that they will bear the military force of the whole world if they move on Taiwan.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 23, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I said months ago China is going to invade Taiwan at some point.  It's not an if; it's a when.



You will know when the CPLA starts giving everyone one of their troops long-distance swimming lessons, because that is the only way enough of them can get to Taiwan.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jan 23, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares?
> ...



That the U.N. would do something like that is so far fetched as to be comical.....we should get out of the U.N.  a huge waste of money....it has become nothing but a front for totalitarianism.









						Opinion | The United States should leave the United Nations
					

It shouldn’t shock anyone, but the United Nations (UN) continues to stun people with its questionable decisions.




					www.newsrecord.org


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 23, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > I said months ago China is going to invade Taiwan at some point.  It's not an if; it's a when.
> ...



Well, now that Biden is the CIC you might be right because he believes in the neocon Bush doctrine and won't hesitate to pull us into another costly war and all the Bush era anti-war protestors will be nowhere to be found.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jan 24, 2021)

Another day and China continues to harass Taiwan.....could it be they are trying to provoke Taiwan into shooting down one of their aircraft which would give them an excuse for at least a large scale attack....China is up to something and whatever it is....it could be coming real soon.

I think the most likely thing is to set up a emergency situation in Taiwan that would result in Biden sending over a team to organize a meeting between Tiawan, China and the U.S. where China will make outrageous demands.





__





						Taiwan reports second day of incursions by Chinese air force
					

TAIWAN-CHINA/SECURITY (URGENT):Taiwan reports second day of incursions by Chinese air force




					news.trust.org


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 25, 2021)

Only to make something clear in this context: Taiwan never had been territory of China in history. All military ideas of the Chinese government in context Taiwan are obsolete.

And in general: China has to learn to live with critics and much better: to take serios critics. What happens, if the leaders of a country are not able to take serios critics, China is able to see in the former president of the USA Donald Trump. That's not a satisfying situation.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 25, 2021)

For years it was clear what Chinas objectives are and without Trump as president, who knows what would have already had taken place in Taiwan and other locations.  This will be his greatest accomplishment, waking up the world and weak Western leadership.

America has to take the Reagan approach, be loud and call them out, including their responsibility in the spread of the Wuhan Virus.  If America doesn't find their Reagan, the world will be silent and China will pounce time and again.

The Chinese government like, quiet, compliant and predictable leaders.  They want to be the alpha-male surrounded by a bunch of betas.  That's the way they think and it's why Trump was such a danger to them, they saw a guy who had swagger and conviction.  Chinese leadership wants just the opposite of their adversaries.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 25, 2021)

shockedcanadian said:


> ... be loud and call them out, including their responsibility in the spread of the Wuhan Virus. ...



You never overtook responsibility in case of the spanish influenca virus which was "made in the USA". Two different yardsticks: millimeters in case of the sins of others - and kilometers in case of the own sins - is one of the problems of the USA.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 25, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > ... be loud and call them out, including their responsibility in the spread of the Wuhan Virus. ...
> ...



Who is "you"?

First, I'm Canadian.

Second, any "sin" of the U.S pales in comparison to the Communist history in China.  Mao alone starved 20M Chinese citizens.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 25, 2021)

Yes we should attack China.  Then give them California and Portland oregon as a peace deal. When they kick us ass.  That way we will have less liberals to get drowned by.  They will also #feel ?more at home.  A win-win. 

By the way China is @cting like Bissmarck's Germany before %the wars.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 26, 2021)

shockedcanadian said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...



Okay. As far as I heard Canadians overtake responsibilty for their mistakes,



> Second, any "sin" of the U.S pales in comparison to the Communist history in China.  Mao alone starved 20M Chinese citizens.



I heard "China" murdered about 100 million people of all religions in China during Maos atheistic culture fight, Trumpist, Peudo-Canadian one. And "the USA" murdered also many people. For example 20-50 million - some say also 100 million - with the spanish influenza.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 26, 2021)

anotherlife said:


> Yes we should attack China.  Then give them California and Portland oregon as a peace deal. When they kick us ass.  That way we will have less liberals to get drowned by.  They will also #feel ?more at home.  A win-win.
> 
> By the way China is @cting like Bissmarck's Germany before %the wars.



How was Bismarcks Germany acting? And what was the reason for the USA to go in world war 1? I never found this reason - except "the USA" hated the German language and the Germans within the USA.

World war 1 had by the way a very bad influence on the USA - you doubled your economy with this war.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 26, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we should attack China.  Then give them California and Portland oregon as a peace deal. When they kick us ass.  That way we will have less liberals to get drowned by.  They will also #feel ?more at home.  A win-win.
> ...



It was the global background power that forced the USA to abandon its neutrality and join the two world wars.  

This kind of manipulation requires emotional excuses such as the generation of hate and sensory excuses such as thevlusithania and Pearl Harbor. 

Bissmarck Germany attacked its neighbors namely Denmark France and Austria for "strategic" reasons, much like China against India taiwan and Vietnam.  Same category.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jan 26, 2021)

anotherlife said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



You are an idiot. Learn something about about real history and the deeper reasons for this problems, which had absolutelly nothing to do wíth the USA. And it did not exist "Bismarck Germany". It was specially emperor William II - a proud Brit, who was educated from his grandmother Queen Victoria - who had ruled Germany and had caused a lot of problems. For example by overtaking the idea colonialism, or the idea Germany needs a big fleet and so on ...


----------



## lg325 (Jan 26, 2021)

Chinese and Indian Troops in Fresh Clashes Along Disputed Border (msn.com) Military clash on India by China military. There testing the waters for a major military operation. If they feel we wont do anything, they will act.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 27, 2021)

It's happening again and again.  From BB via Yahoo.

China will continue to expand as the rest of the West shrinks.  In physical land mass and global influence.

Some of us loyal, once patriotic citizens are sitting watching the wheel go around.  No one can blame me for selling out their nation for a few easy bucks.  I can point them to a dozen creepy, covert cops who did...

*Taiwan reports 'large incursion' by Chinese warplanes for second day*

*








						Taiwan reports 'large incursion' by Chinese warplanes for second day
					

Taiwan's south-west air defence identification zone is not recognised by international law.




					ca.news.yahoo.com
				



*


----------



## lg325 (Jan 29, 2021)

Biden administration issues early warning to China after ‘verbal threat of war’ (msn.com)   The pressure keeps building. Our government needs to make public where it stands.


----------

